# Anybody been to Nardo, Otranto etc in So Italy?



## Carol C (Feb 13, 2011)

Seems like there are quite a few timeshares in that southern boot-heel part of Italy. Would one definitely need a rental car, or could one get there via train and take local buses to get local visiting done? There's an intriguing article in a new issue of Travel and Leisure about the area...so I'm thinking about a future visit there. TIA for any insights!


----------



## X-ring (Mar 20, 2011)

Carol C said:


> Seems like there are quite a few timeshares in that southern boot-heel part of Italy. Would one definitely need a rental car, or could one get there via train and take local buses to get local visiting done? There's an intriguing article in a new issue of Travel and Leisure about the area...so I'm thinking about a future visit there. TIA for any insights!



Haven't quite been to the boot but if headed that way I recommend visits to the Sassi in Matera (Basilicata) and the trulli houses in Alberobello (Puglia).


----------

